# So who's buying a Nexus 10?



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

*Who's getting a Nexus 10?*​
*Are You buying a Nexus 10?*

Yes5267.53%No56.49%Can't Make Up My Mind?!?!!2025.97%


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Just curious to see who is planning on buying a Nexus 10 in a few weeks when they are available.


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes, I have a work account that I can use to pay for it, and I suspect it will become my work tablet. Are you getting one, Mustang302LX?

I'm going to swap out my 16GB 7 for a 32GB 7 as well...

Then I need to stack the GNex, the 7, and the 10 all on top of each other for a photo shoot. I'm not getting the 4... still on contract plus the GNex is still a great phone.


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

I am definitely getting one for sure.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

I am buying on on launch day. Ill be hcecking every hour that day even while at work to make sure I get one before it is sold out. lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm on the fence so I didn't vote yet lol. I sold my 16GB Nexus 7 today thinking I was going to buy the 32GB Nexus 7 but maybe I might buy the Nexus 10. I like the 7 because it's more of a one handed tablet and portrait by default. I'm torn.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

Unless you need mobile data or a micro SD card, this is the best Android (if not best overall) tablet on the market. I'm all aboard for this great piece of hardware.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

<raises hand> buying one and mounting my Nexus7 in my car.


----------



## homerunbm33 (Feb 16, 2012)

Count me in

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

hotelmrrsn said:


> buying one and mounting my Nexus7 in my car.


do you recommend any particular mount system for use in our cars?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Despyse (Jan 12, 2012)

Cancelled my Surface RT preorder to get the 32GB Nexus 10. Can't wait!


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am still debating if I want to or not.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I added a new option lol.


----------



## mysystemlater (Oct 30, 2012)

im looking forward to the nexus 10. I had the note 10.1 for just 3 weeks and ended up returning it. It had so much promise but the cheap plastic build and terrible software killed it. I just hope the nexus 10 is a different story, even thou it is made by the same company.
btw does anyone have any knowledge regarding the returning policy of the play store? I heard google have some pretty nasty customer services.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

If the screen is better than the N7, definitely buying.


----------



## MPJ88 (Oct 31, 2012)

mysystemlater said:


> btw anyone have any knowledge regarding the returning policy of the play store? I heard google have some pretty nasty customer services.


I too would like to know the answer to this. Part of me wants to wait for reviews and to see the problems. The other part wants it as soon as possible!


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

i wonder if it is pentile


----------



## montyfabio (Jun 18, 2012)

i'll buy for sure!  16gb


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I made up my mind. I'm buying the 32GB N7 today! I decided since I sold my 16GB N7 because of lack of space I don't want a 16GB tablet and I'm not down for paying $500+ tax for an Android tablet right now. Maybe the next one.


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

I've been holding off on a N7 and patiently waiting for the N10.. Time to retire the Xoom. It's been good to me, but time to update.


----------



## Lesser Version (May 14, 2012)

What applications does Android have to take advantage of HD tablets right now?? My wife owns the Ipad 3 and she has every entertainment application you could want available to her? I will never buy an apple product, however the lack of support for applications concerns me. I had an N7 and noticed that applications were stretched to fit that screen from a phone size application. I want one to go with my GNex, but want it to be supported by the app developer community. On the fence.......


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

If I can manage to sell my PS Vita then I will more than likely get the N10. I've wanted the N7 because of the price but if I get $300 from the Vita then I might as well jump up to the N10.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Lesser Version said:


> What applications does Android have to take advantage of HD tablets right now??


The iPad didnt have app support for the larger content either when it first launched. Android is much more relaxed community when it comes to developing stuff so it will just take a little time. The Nexus 7 barely just came out too, and has a screen about the same resolution as many high end phones, so really people will only start developing games and other apps with high resolution starting now, once there is actually a tablet that has a high res screen


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

No thanks. Sorry I bought my N7 actually. My iPad gets more use. And really dong think it will get good apps. Phones are with people everyday why do you think even the iPad had slow app development. Yeah the apps that were out were amazing but still slow compared to phones. Developers are always going to focus on the thing 90% of people use everyday.

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## Royboo (Jul 5, 2012)

Had waited in line 2 hours to get a Surface RT, saw the Nexus 10, and went back the next day and returned the Surface 

_/*KingBoo*\_
+^""*Gnex*""^+
\_|¤DroidX¤|_/


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Royboo said:


> Had waited in line 2 hours to get a Surface RT, saw the Nexus 10, and went back the next day and returned the Surface
> 
> _/*KingBoo*\_
> +^""*Gnex*""^+
> \_|¤DroidX¤|_/


I would not have dome that. The surface is so much more functional IMO. Yeah it may have issues now but what product doesn't anymore?

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

Just sold my Transformer Prime... time for the Nexus 10!!!


----------



## rootbrain (Dec 23, 2011)

No. Will get the surface if I want a 10" device. But will get another N7. 32GB this time.

Rootbrain


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

Guess I'll be asking for money for christmas







....... If i still get anything...... =/


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

craigacgomez said:


> Just sold my Transformer Prime... time for the Nexus 10!!!


just curious how much u get for it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reggieb (Jun 7, 2011)

EniGmA1987 said:


> The iPad didnt have app support for the larger content either when it first launched. Android is much more relaxed community when it comes to developing stuff so it will just take a little time. The Nexus 7 barely just came out too, and has a screen about the same resolution as many high end phones, so really people will only start developing games and other apps with high resolution starting now, once there is actually a tablet that has a high res screen


Google has been pushing scalable apps for a while now. The idea is that you don't have a separate HD app at all. According to Engadget, most apps already work quite well on it. I find that to be the case on my tablet, as well.


----------



## MPJ88 (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry but why would you buy a 32GB? Apps and such like wouldnt fill that and if you wanted more storage for HD films/TV etc then you can just buy a large USB stick 32GB <£20

I can understand to just have it all in one unit but a usb stick isnt exactly that big!


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

MPJ88 said:


> Sorry but why would you buy a 32GB? Apps and such like wouldnt fill that and if you wanted more storage for HD films/TV etc then you can just buy a large USB stick 32GB <£20
> 
> I can understand to just have it all in one unit but a usb stick isnt exactly that big!


If the 32gb were only $50 more, I'd go for it. But since its $100 more, I'll just carry an OTG cable and 32gb USB drive with me when I need to carry extra movies or something. Other plan is to get all my friends to sign up for Dropbox using my referral link


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

Kinda thinking of selling either my N7 or iPad to get one. Only thing I have against selling my iPad is the fact that I have purchased loads of apps on it and I love the app I take notes for class. Haven't found a nice alternative for it on Android yet.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll be selling my Xoom WiFi to purchase a N10 sometime later this year. Going to wait to for feedback which I didn't do with the N7. Also debating if I want the 16gb or 32gb.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Captainkrtek said:


> Enjoy the stay! If you have any questions, concerns, or feedback feel free to PM myself, b16, or birdman.
> Regards,
> The Management :grin3:


I'm going to do my own custom in dash install.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

hotelmrrsn said:


> I'm going to do my own custom in dash install.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Nice, want to come out to Cleveland to do one for mine too?


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

MPJ88 said:


> Sorry but why would you buy a 32GB? Apps and such like wouldnt fill that and if you wanted more storage for HD films/TV etc then you can just buy a large USB stick 32GB <£20
> 
> I can understand to just have it all in one unit but a usb stick isnt exactly that big!


I've got young kids and don't want to have to deal with an OTG cable (and they can't), I just want it all in one complete package. As a result, my 16GB N7 is sold and the 32GB N7 is in the mail right now.

I'm actually going to delay getting the N10 with the hopes that they come out with a 64GB version (for the same reason). Sure I know I'm paying a premium for the extra onboard memory, but for me not having to deal with external storage is so worth it.


----------



## Gunthermic (Nov 3, 2011)

Sold iPad2, buying me a 32 gb NeXus 10. Will love to bring my DarkHorse theme to the NeXus 10. Love my NeXus 7 and will use both. the N7 goes everywhere with me since it fits into back pocket of jeans so easliy.


----------



## Lesser Version (May 14, 2012)

After just seeing the hands on with AC and DL, I will be getting one. The other thing is it will remain relative for a long time. The xoom wifi is still getting the latest in google updates.


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

I shall be emptying my wallet to purchase both a Nexus 4 and a 10. When they come back in stock that is. I could have snagged a 32GB 10 this morning however the 4 was out of stock, and I wanted to combine shipping for both.


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

I just bought my around 11am CST cant wait till the 15th


----------



## MPJ88 (Oct 31, 2012)

I got mine at just before 9am GMT. At work refreshing the page! Anybody seen any accessories/cases for them yet?


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

MPJ88 said:


> I got mine at just before 9am GMT. At work refreshing the page! Anybody seen any accessories/cases for them yet?


Im sure there will be some nice belt clip cases out soon enough









Liquid 357


----------



## av8rdude (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm pretty certain the shipping estimate of Nov 15 means it will leave Google that day. So we will not see these until next week. 
Bummer!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MPJ88 (Oct 31, 2012)

Mine just left the depot to be delivered to my house. Unfortunatley im at work which is literally around the corner from the depot









Im going to stay at work a bit longer then just go and pick it up from the depot tonight 



jerseyboy357 said:


> Im sure there will be some nice belt clip cases out soon enough


Err i'll leave you to wear a 10" tablet on your belt! (insert pun about 10" and close to groin here!)


----------



## Budwizer (Dec 22, 2011)

Got my shipping confirmation at 4:30am this morning. Tracking number not in UPS system yet but I expect delivery today or tomorrow.


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

Sold out on 32gb. Sucks I had to work and couldn't grab one.


----------



## wemsinho (Jan 1, 2012)

I got it and I have to say: absolutely awesome 

Sent from Wemsi's Nexus 10


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Lucky. I havent even got a tracking number yet







Guess I wont be playing with mine till next business week.


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

Just ordered mine about 4 hrs ago..










I see cwm already up on xda. Sure development will blow up over the next month or two+.. Looking real fwd to it!

Sent from my d2spr (Cfx nightly & Ktoonsez kernel)


----------



## MPJ88 (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah its pretty sweet! Only thing i cant do straight out is play 1080p mkv files from my NAS which i thought i would be able to. It doesnt seem to like mkv files at all, ended up converting them to mp4.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

MPJ88 said:


> Yeah its pretty sweet! Only thing i cant do straight out is play 1080p mkv files from my NAS which i thought i would be able to. It doesnt seem to like mkv files at all, ended up converting them to mp4.


I've never been able to play mkv's with the pre-installed apps, I use MX Player or MoboPlayer for that.


----------



## Bschrib (Jul 31, 2011)

So pumped, mine is supposed to arrive later today!

Anyone try to bootloader unlock their's yet? Paul (from MoDaCo) had an issue and unlocking bootloader borked his.. I guess he had a bad userdata space?


----------



## Funkybrunk (Jun 8, 2011)

Sweet. Just got my shipping confirmation a few minutes ago from Google play, I checked the tracking number, and it will be delivered today.

Ordered 10/13 1:35 EST
Alexandria VA

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shanerbaner82 (Nov 20, 2011)

Mine will be here in a couple hours!!!! 16gb, but I am fine with that. Sending my Galaxy Tab 2 10" back to AMAZON! HA!


----------



## Nitrogenus (Dec 22, 2011)

Funkybrunk said:


> Sweet. Just got my shipping confirmation a few minutes ago from Google play, I checked the tracking number, and it will be delivered today.
> 
> Ordered 10/13 1:35 EST
> Alexandria VA
> ...


Is it being delivered UPS, FedEx, or USPS? I still have not received shipping confirmation, and I ordered mine first thing 11/13. However, Google did respond to my email indicating my order had gone through and I would be receiving shipping confirmation soon.


----------



## EFIN (Jul 14, 2012)

Nitrogenus said:


> Is it being delivered UPS, FedEx, or USPS? I still have not received shipping confirmation, and I ordered mine first thing 11/13. However, Google did respond to my email indicating my order had gone through and I would be receiving shipping confirmation soon.


Mine is coming UPS, got email notifying me this morning that it was being shipped, and one later saying it was arriving this afternoon. 
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Funkybrunk (Jun 8, 2011)

Nitrogenus said:


> Is it being delivered UPS, FedEx, or USPS? I still have not received shipping confirmation, and I ordered mine first thing 11/13. However, Google did respond to my email indicating my order had gone through and I would be receiving shipping confirmation soon.


UPS. Received the delivery around four pm.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using RootzWiki


----------



## draco259 (Nov 5, 2011)

For anyone that can't boot after unlocking the boot loader, boot into stock recovery, hold power and press volume up at the android with the triangle then preform a factory reset. Seems to be a common problem and it fixed it for me 

Hope that helps someone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

i still cant figure out why adb does not recognize my device when i type in fastboot devices


----------



## draco259 (Nov 5, 2011)

havi007 said:


> i still cant figure out why adb does not recognize my device when i type in fastboot devices


I'm assuming that you have the latest SDK setup?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

Got mine yesterday and unlocked and rooted it today. This is the fastest mobile device out there

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bschrib (Jul 31, 2011)

Awwwwwwww yeah... Bootloader unlocked and rooted on this bad boy now.. Gotta say, my screen is PERFECT, no light bleed whatsoever, and oh my god it's fast. Not to mention that awesome rubber grippy stuff they used on the tablet, it's impossible for it to slip in my hands. I love this thing, finally a Google tablet device that I feel like they cut NO corners on. It's even got a notification LED ~AND~ haptic feedback! Love it!


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

Bschrib said:


> Awwwwwwww yeah... Bootloader unlocked and rooted on this bad boy now.. Gotta say, my screen is PERFECT, no light bleed whatsoever, and oh my god it's fast. Not to mention that awesome rubber grippy stuff they used on the tablet, it's impossible for it to slip in my hands. I love this thing, finally a Google tablet device that I feel like they cut NO corners on. It's even got a notification LED ~AND~ haptic feedback! Love it!


Mine left Google headquarters yesterday.







 Reading your post got me even more anxious. Lol. Sure its awesome just stock rooted. Can't wait till the great Nexus kernel devs get going!!! Exynos is the best!!!!!!

Sent from my d2spr (Slimbean & Kt747 kernel)


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

Having a Nexus device is fun... & this tablet is amazing... got mine on Friday... unlocked & rooted in an hour... built my own AOSP ROM & kernel today... and decided to share it with the community


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Can anyone who already received theirs comment on the battery life versus the N7? And how does it feel in your hands compared to the N7? After spending more and more time with my N7 I'm warming up a bit to the possibility of a N10 for the larger screen. Not being able to put the N10 in my back pocket when walking around may annoy me...but I don't do that often, anyways.


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Got one!!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jspradling7 (Nov 13, 2011)

I was thinking about getting the Note 10" but decided on the Nexus 10 instead. I ordered a 16gb yesterday. That's plenty of memory for my needs.


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

I ordered one on 11/21; it took over a week for it to ship out. According to ups, I should receive it tomorrow.


----------

